# What do you do when...



## LeeJUk (Dec 13, 2009)

I know that it's a natural thing for the regenerate to want to share their faith and share the gospel but what do you do when you grow cold in this area and no longer feel the desire to share the gospel and when I do its usually just fleeting or worked up?

What do you do when you theologically understand that people are going to hell but you aren't as urgent and serious about it as you should be in prayer?

What do you do when your heart doesn't desire the word of God like it used to? It turns to duty instead of delight & desire?


As far as I can see theres no obvious sin in my life and nothing bothering my conscience, but still my heart doesnt feel like it used to like when I was first saved and the first 4 or more months of my conversion.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee, there almost always is a time at the start of each believer's life which is described as "the kindness of thy youth, the love of thine espousals, when thou wentest after me in the wilderness, in a land that was not sown." But even as Israel found out, such tenderness and excitement is not always lasting: so be grateful for that zeal and fire which the Lord gave you to sustain you and preserve you through your initial time of trial and testing which has produced these first-fruits of life within you; be grateful for it, and now strive for something even better -- steadfast faith and patience in attending upon the means of grace. You have already seen that God has worked in your life, even as he promised; take confidence in this, and trust that he will continue to do so, though it will/may not be after the same manner of zeal and passion which he previously wrought in you. Pray that the Word of God would be your delight, and faithfully endeavor to make it so.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 13, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> I know that it's a natural thing for the regenerate to want to share their faith and share the gospel but what do you do when you grow cold in this area and no longer feel the desire to share the gospel and when I do its usually just fleeting or worked up?
> 
> What do you do when you theologically understand that people are going to hell but you aren't as urgent and serious about it as you should be in prayer?
> 
> ...





Ask the Lord to show you how rotten your heart is and what He did for you. Just be careful, because when it is revealed again and again, it is crippling at first. Then The Lord will carry you back to the joy of His salvation


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2009)

What you are describing is common.

You understand we are given a new nature but a remnant of the fall remains in us. Much of the Christian life is about, by God's grace, overcoming that "old nature" which no longer dominates or is in control.

So, what's the way forward?

The reformers emphasized the "ordinary means of grace." A hearty seeking of them. The Lord's Day is particularly given to focus on them. Sometimes we will use them with a wrong attitude, or only from sense of duty, but still do them. Because God uses them ordinarily to build our faith. 

That's what you are struggling with- unbelief, and a need to build your faith.

Use the means God has appointed- His Word, prayer, the sacraments diligently. Often, the remedy to this will come through them.


----------

